# UT3.exe has stopped working.....



## Longskull (Jun 25, 2009)

The splash screen comes up then I get the UT3.exe has stopped working window. This has happened about a month ago, so I uninstalled then re-installed and everything was fine. I tried to start it up last night and it is starting all over again. I have searched this and many other forums and cannot find a cure. I tried the uninstall and re-install , it did not work this time. Any ideas?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Have you followed all the steps located here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html

If not, do so.

If the steps outlined do not solve the problem, *be sure to post your system specs.*

Not just CPU and Graphics card, also include your Motherboard, Power Supply Unit and RAM


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

HAve you tryed uninstalling with Revo uninstaller first? Then install again.
Donwload Revo from my sig.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Try running the game as administrator.

Try running Unreal tournament 3 in the Autorun/Autoplay menu

Turn OFF Hardware OpenAL in game
Go here, download and install.

Download latest Openal from here.

Install it.

Go to your System32 file and copy OpenAL32.dll and wrap_oal.dll from there to the UT3 binaries folder.

Try reinstalling the game using this.
Make sure you have the latest drivers, you can get them from my sig.


Also, when posting PSU information * post the wattage, make AND model!*


----------



## Longskull (Jun 25, 2009)

Delta Electronics Power Supply DPS-350AB- 8 A REV: 02F 350W, INPUT = 100-127 v ~/10A 47Hz-63Hz 200-240 V ~/5A 47Hz-63Hz, OUTPUT=350 W MAX +5V / 13A , +12Va / 18A , +12Vb / 18A , +5Vstb / 2A , +3.3 / 15A , -12V / 0.8A.

Installed Size 5 GB Technology DDR2 SDRAM Memory speed 800 MHz Memory specification compliance PC2-6400 RAM form factor DIMM 240-pin 

Vista 64 SP2 ( I have tried everything everyone has posted thus far.)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You're power supply is far too weak. You need at least a Corsair 650W for a PCI-E card. *Please view 'PSU Information' in my sig.*


----------



## Longskull (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright, I am on to something! I have a HP Media Center(m8530f). It has a 8200 intergrated and a GeForce 9300ge pci-e card. The intergated and the pci-e GPU are suppose to work together. In the device manager it shows a 8200 as one device and a 9400(9300ge+8200) as another device. I had the latest driver installed and it showed the 8200 as a 9200 and the 9400(9300ge+8200) as just a 9300ge. I uninstalled the device, let windows find the driver and UT3 is back and running. The 8200 driver date is 5/22/2008, driver version 7.15.11.7521. The 9400(9300ge+8200) driver date is 4/16/2008,driver version 7.15.11.7496. I know that I have updated to newer version drivers, just don't know at which version it causes this problem. Scared to touch anything right now , maybe in a couple of days I might get brave and experiment. Please let me know if you come across anything else.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*You need to disable the integrated Geforce 8200, it will NOT work with the video card!*

-Steps to disable integrated graphics - 



WikiHow said:


> Read the documentation that came along with your motherboard first. Because the actual switch for disabling the onboard video could be a physical jumper OR a software BIOS setting, be sure you know the correct jumper (often labeled on the PCB, or how to change settings in your systems' BIOS.
> Install any devices and drivers for the other video card device, connecting any power molex cables to the power supply of your computer, and the most recent drivers downloaded from the manufacturer's website of your card.
> Plug in the monitor to the port located on the motherboard first, otherwise you may not get a picture at all.
> According to your documentation, find out if you need to open (or close) a jumper on the motherboard to disable the video, or if it is a BIOS Setting.
> ...


----------



## Longskull (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats what i'll do. Thanx everyone for your help.


----------

